# padding-right funktioniert nicht



## Pixel-Design (26. August 2010)

Hallo, Ich hatte bislang alles selbst ohne Probleme hinbekommen doch nun habe ich bei einer box das problem das ich dort den Text nicht mit padding-right an der rechten seite etwas vom Rahmen weg bekomme. Vlt kann mal jemand über die CSS schauen und mir sagen wo ich da den fehler gemacht habe.
Hier der Link zu meiner Seite http://vs1144008.vserver.de/pixel/
Danke schonmal im vorraus für eure Hilfe. Und ich hoffe das ich hier an der richtigen stelle bin


----------



## hela (26. August 2010)

Hallo,

Du müsstest dir nur mal das W3C-Boxmodell ansehen.
Wenn du ein Blockelement hast, für das du eine Breite von 233px deklarierst, dann wird entsprechend diesem Boxmodell der darin enthaltene Text auf 233px Breite dargestellt. Auch dann, wenn du noch 10px Innenabstand dazu gibst.


----------



## Pixel-Design (26. August 2010)

Was müsste ich da dann jetzt dran ändern das ich das so hinbekomme das er den abstand einhält.


----------



## SpiceLab (26. August 2010)

Gehen die Arbeitsschritte aus helas Antwort und seinem empfohlenen Link nicht klar hervor?

Das Maß deines gewünschten rechten Innenabstandes muß  von der best. width-Eigenschaft dieser Box subtrahiert werden, da er zur Boxendimension (hier: Breite) zählt, und daher zu ihr auch addiert wird.

Gleiches gilt für die Außenabstände (margin), sowie den Rahmen (border) einer Box.


----------



## Pixel-Design (26. August 2010)

Ok jetzt hats geklappt, aber leider nur mit der rechten seite nicht jedoch mit unten. wie bekomme ich das auch unten hin?


----------



## SpiceLab (27. August 2010)

Hab den Kompaß nicht zur Hand, deshalb, wo genau ist bei dir jetzt unten? 

Der untere Rand der drei benachbarten Boxen?

Oder der darunterfolgende Inhalt?


----------



## Pixel-Design (27. August 2010)

Sry für die ungenaue angabe. also ich meinte den unteren rand der 3 boxen.


----------



## SpiceLab (27. August 2010)

Pixel-Design, erklär uns doch bitte, wo du hier einen unteren Innenabstand einrichten willst, wo der Inhalt eindeutig sichtbar, über den unteren Rand der verlinkten Grafik hinausschwappt?

http://vs1144008.vserver.de/pixel/images/content_news1.jpg

Die height-Regel liesse sich in min-height umwandeln, aber dazu mußt du die Grafik auch entsprechend aufbereiten (= zergliedern), damit der Boxen-Hintergrund auf den Inhaltsumfang reagiert.


----------



## Pixel-Design (27. August 2010)

Ich wollte das der Textabstand nicht direkt unten dran klebt sondern ein wenig abstand hat. und da halt nicht gleich text und dann gleich darunter die box zu ende ist.


----------



## SpiceLab (27. August 2010)

Was du willst, hab ich geschnaggelt.

Offensichtlich hast du aber nicht geschnaggelt, dass deine Box eine absolute (=feste) Höhe besitzt, die besagtes Hintergrundbild ausfüllt.

In dieser Konstellation lässt sich kein unterer Innenabstand festlegen.


----------



## Pixel-Design (27. August 2010)

Hmm ok das habe ich nun verstanden  Also könnte ich das hintergrundbild zerschneiden und dann nur einen kleinen streifen nehmen und dann angeben das er sich wiederholt und das bis zu einer bestimmten größe oder?
Wieso hat das dann aber mit den seitenabständen geklappt? Da füllt width doch auch die ganze breite der grafik aus. Oder verstehe ich da irgendwas falsch?


----------



## SpiceLab (27. August 2010)

Die Breite plus horizontalen Innenabstand sind fix. Die Höhe plus vertikalen Innenabstand hingegen soll deiner Vorstellung nach variabel sein, was derzeit aber aus den genannten Gründen nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Pixel-Design (27. August 2010)

Ok also muss ich erstmal so damit leben oder gibt es irgendeine leichte lösung das ich dies hinbekomme?


----------



## SpiceLab (27. August 2010)

Pixel-Design hat gesagt.:


> oder gibt es irgendeine leichte lösung das ich dies hinbekomme?


"Leicht" ist relativ, und liegt im Auge des Betrachters ;-)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich dir den Lösungsweg vorhin schon grob umrissen habe, glaubst du nicht, dass sich hier bei knapp 8.000 CSS-Themen diverse Lösungsansätze für deinen Problemfall finden lassen?

Schließlich bist du wahrlich nicht der erste Benutzer, der davon berichtet. 

Eines der unzähligen Themen aus jüngerer Zeit kann ich dir mit auf dem Weg geben: DIV Layout mit Grafikecken.

Ansonsten wird es für dich Zeit, dass du dich mit der Forensuche vertraut machst.


----------

